# laser lead removal



## amykwhitt (Jun 30, 2015)

Our facility is looking in to doing a couple of procedures with spectranetics lasers. One is using the laser in peripheral and the other is using it to help with the removal of ppm or icd leads. I understand where the peripheral would be the athrectomy charge but haven't had any sucess in finding a cpt code or otherwise to use for the removal of ppm or icd leads via laser. Has anyone else done this and if so what code do you use?


----------



## Margaret Morgan (Jul 1, 2015)

There is no lazer CPT code for lead removals.  I bill the lead removal codes (33234 or 33235 for pacemaker and 33244 for ICD) with a 22 modifier for the extra work my physicians does.


----------



## amykwhitt (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for the info!


----------

